# WUHUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*1st run* * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JcATUDY3Gc*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats! 

Later, 

K


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin'

How you doing ??? Have missed you at Diamondhead. Hope all is well in your Dirrection.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Very, very nice. That's the way a passenger train is to look and operate.

Thanks Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Larry, nice coaches also, you make them? Coming up to Marty's again? Always fun to see you there.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Look'n good! Noth'n like live steam!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

hey larry - 

what a wonderful loco 

and if you would be so kind 

tell me a bit abut your running platforms-supports for the track work 
-they look as thought they might be pre-made and modular, and the metal legs look like they might be foldable-the entire system looks movable/adjustable-is it? 

-i am strongly considering just such a set up for my garden rwy now tht im running much more LS 
would like to do something other than small "trestle piers'


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 13 Apr 2010 01:23 PM 
hey larry - 

what a wonderful loco 

and if you would be so kind 

tell me a bit abut your running platforms-supports for the track work 
-they look as thought they might be pre-made and modular,Legs premade 1/2" rebar[/b] with a 1 1/2" steel tube across the top with bolts thru square tube bearing on the rebarto adjust the height. [/b]

and the metal legs look like they might be foldable-the entire system looks movable/adjustable-is it? *This is a permanent track that is adjustable for leveling.
*
-i am strongly considering just such a set up for my garden rwy now tht im running much more LS 
would like to do something other than small "trestle piers' 
This is an "OLD PERSONS" track in Monticello, Ill. My own track (old person also) in Missouri is the same principal, it is high as my knees don't[/b] [/b]bend anymore. [/b]


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The only Wuhu I've seen is the Porter -- this one runs a lot better. Congrats, Mike


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice you Old Phart! Now post some stills so we can admire her standing still. 
Won't be coming west anytime soon since mom passed in 05. Too much cr*p on my plate. 
See ya. 
Noel


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Noel'*
*Quit making excuses we know you are getting to "OLD" to drive this far.*


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

nice video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quit making excuses we know you are getting to "OLD" to drive this far. 
Don't look back Larry. I am catching up to you. Your are right. It would now take me three days instead of 1 and 1/2 to get out to you guys. Hear you are having a steam up in Ill. this fall? Have fun and agin how's bout some still photos of the new beauty. 
N


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry - don't forget that these locos were mainly used on commuter trains, and ran in both directions. She's a fine runner, too, and the train is just about right - maybe a tad long. Four cars were average in the day. 

More vids, please - surprisingly this is the first one I've seen of this loco in action! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tac'*

*I have pulled with it backwards also & it runs & looks just as good. Thanks for the 4 car info, I will pull 4 from now on.* 
*A side note: Those cars were given to me. A friend of 39 years lay dieing in a hospital of Cancer (10 yrs ago) and one of his last wishes was for his wife to give me those cars to go with my Schools. His name was Bob Paule, an avid Gauge one live steamer. *


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Then the coaches are probably the ones that I built for Bob back in '98. 
I thought that the five coach Bulleid set looked familiar. 
Always nice to see that they are still running okay. 
Has it really been ten years since we lost Bob! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*David'*
*He passed the day after the Twin Towers came down in 2001. I have had to replace all of the Buffers on the cars, the originals were Cast of Eurthane on a screw and fell apart from use. They now have White Metal buffers that I cast when I had OM. The diaphrams are also deteriorated & I need to find a material to rebuild them.*


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, guys - HERE is the hot poop, dreckly from the mouth of Trevor Taylor, president of the Gauge 1 Model Railway Company, and manufacturers of the original 4MT and now the Britannia. 

There will be NO MORE 4MT locomotives made by G1MRC. This is because of a pirated copy, also made in China, by another company using stolen software and plans, illegally taken from the G1MRC manufacturers by an engineer. This copy model is of inferior quality in a number of respects, namely the mechanical finish, the valving and the duration of run due to inefficient burners/boiler combination. Mr Taylor, a very busy man right now, went to great lengths to inform me that impending very high-level litigation is planned against the two British companies involved in this fraud. It has been impossible to take any action directly against the pirate manufacturers due to the enormous costs involved in litigation in China - the cost of legal examination of the drawings alone would top well over $1M to bring to litigation. However, the litigation process is also in progress in the USA, where certain design features that were/are present on the original G1MRC model are different on the pirated models, and are therefore actionable under US laws. 

As for the Britannia, the present shipment is all sold out, but the next shipment is pending. With all of the first batch already in the hands of enthusiasts here in UK, the G1MRC has made a few minor changes to the model that necessitate replacement of the running boards [minutely too wide], and the installation of a British-designed pressure gauge with a more accessible capillary feed in the unlikely event that it needs replacement at a future time. These changes having been made, we can expect to see the next batch here in UK in a month or so. 

Mr Taylor also advised me that there will be two dealers in North America to supply this loco, and any future models, to the market there. 

He also mentioned that there were at least four new models in the planning stage, and that two of them were much closer than the others, but remained tight-lipped about what they might be. 

Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
G1MRA #3641


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

WUHUHUUUUU!!!! Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
I'm not sure what all you say has anything to do with Larry enjoying his 4MT! 
If Trevor wants to make complaints about the situation then perhaps he can start a new thread, or if you are acting as his spokesman, you can do do likewise. 
Poor Trevor, even after going to China to make sure that everything is right with the Britannia, they still manage to get the running boards wrong. 
He must be pulling his hair out! 
Glad to hear that he has found dealers in North America. 
I approached him when his 4MT was just about ready and he told that I could sell them in Canada, but I had to take 100 of them! 
I decided that it was unlikely that I could sell that many, so had to say 'No'. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech - not everybody who looks in on this site posts here, and since I live in yUK most of the time, I thought I'd bring those interested in the way things are here to the notice of the 'invisible' visitors here, a few of whom actually DO post of other fora. 

One such person IS a visitor to another site on which I make the occasional contribution, and I though that it might have been of some use to repeat the post here, for the benefit of any other fans of British live-steam who may have wanted to get their hands on one of these models. 

It was not my intention to detract in any way from Mr Herget's enjoyment of his locomotive - we ALL enjoy seeing another guy having fun with his latest acquisition, be it an Aster or a Cricket. 

Since my post seems somehow to have caused you offence - something I seem for some reason, to be very good at doing with almost everything I write - I have asked the mods to remove it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Calmly gentlemen, calmly. I am interested in Larry's enjoyment of his new engine and itnerested in the potential problems with patent/design infringement issues in China. 

I have my own issues with manufacturers such as Accucraft, where the production is so remote from the custoemr, both in geography and in that none of those building the engines are likely ever to run one for their own pleasure. Doubtless that leads to some of the issues which have arisen in the past. That said, they can provide an excellent product for the money -- a lengthy discussion which I do not mean to re-ignite. 

Beyond that, I have seen one Wuhu Porter and heard the convoluted story of how it got here, almost an illegal immigrant coming to America story. Yet, it provides its owner and the onlookers a fair bit of enjoyment. While I do not endorse design theft/infringement, it is part of the world in which I am intensely (and peculiarly) interested. 

So, Tac, thanks for bringing us up to date. And thanks, Larry, for sharing the video with us. 

Best to all, Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 16 Apr 2010 01:17 AM 
Dear Mr Leech - not everybody who looks in on this site posts here, and since I live in yUK most of the time, I thought I'd bring those interested in the way things are here to the notice of the 'invisible' visitors here, a few of whom actually DO post of other fora. 

One such person IS a visitor to another site on which I make the occasional contribution, and I though that it might have been of some use to repeat the post here, for the benefit of any other fans of British live-steam who may have wanted to get their hands on one of these models. 

It was not my intention to detract in any way from Mr Herget's enjoyment of his locomotive - we ALL enjoy seeing another guy having fun with his latest acquisition, be it an Aster or a Cricket. 

Since my post seems somehow to have caused you offence - something I seem for some reason, to be very good at doing with almost everything I write - I have asked the mods to remove it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

Sorry Tac, but you have lost me with what you are explaining about visitors!
All I wanted you to do, was to start new threads, one on a comparison with the two 4MT locos and explain the law suits in progress, and then also one on the Britannia, and leave this one for discussion on Larrys run with his loco.
That's all, so please don't get upset.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Leach,[/b]
*I am very, very Happy with the set of Bullied Coaches. I was not complaining in the previous message, just making a statement. As for you contacting me & offering to do repairs for "FREE" after 15 odd years, I find your offer to be unbelievable, that is "OUTSTANDING" after the sale service, even though I did not buy them from you. However I have repaired the buffers & diaphrams myself. Again, thank you very much for the offer. *


----------

